# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Update on my 90-gal (some serious growth)



## lsuber (Dec 15, 2003)

I have some 3-week growth pictures here of my 90-gal tank. It's due for a SERIOUS prune job this weekend, but I wanted to post a few pictures to get some input from you guys.

First picture is of the tank the day I planted it 2-5-2004:









The second image is from today (2-19-2004).









The changes have been: Moving the Marble Queen sword to the right rear of the tank where it's nearly hidden by the drift wood. It should be big enough pretty soon (it's even got a plantlet on a flower stalk, when do I remove and plant it?). I've moved all of the Rotala to the center of the tank, where it's taken over. There is some Hygrophila "sunset" to either side of it. Moved the corkscrew Val to the right left side of the tank, and added Crypts to the foreground for a total of 9. The Rotala magenta seems to be a casualty, it was swallowed by the indica. And the Red Temple in the center has grown just a very little bit. Still needs some work, and I'm open to suggestions. Thanks for looking.


----------



## lsuber (Dec 15, 2003)

I have some 3-week growth pictures here of my 90-gal tank. It's due for a SERIOUS prune job this weekend, but I wanted to post a few pictures to get some input from you guys.

First picture is of the tank the day I planted it 2-5-2004:









The second image is from today (2-19-2004).









The changes have been: Moving the Marble Queen sword to the right rear of the tank where it's nearly hidden by the drift wood. It should be big enough pretty soon (it's even got a plantlet on a flower stalk, when do I remove and plant it?). I've moved all of the Rotala to the center of the tank, where it's taken over. There is some Hygrophila "sunset" to either side of it. Moved the corkscrew Val to the right left side of the tank, and added Crypts to the foreground for a total of 9. The Rotala magenta seems to be a casualty, it was swallowed by the indica. And the Red Temple in the center has grown just a very little bit. Still needs some work, and I'm open to suggestions. Thanks for looking.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

It is filling in nicely, Isuber.

Have you started dosing your fertilizer?

---------------------------
My 75 Gallon

Aquabay


----------



## lsuber (Dec 15, 2003)

Thanks EDGE, I'm happy with the progress so far. I have started dosing nitrates, potassium, and micros. I also added 4 discus this weekend, all 4 relatively young fish. I guess it's time to see if I can do this or not!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Looking GREAT!

Am I going to be seeing you at the Raleigh meeting on Saturday?

Best,
Phil

/masthead-refined-mini.jpg


----------



## lsuber (Dec 15, 2003)

It's looking more and more like I won't make it over. I drew weekend duty at the hospital, and my only chance to get over there is Saturday morning. I need to check to see where the place in Raleigh is exactly. If I can get in and out pretty quickly, I might try and see what's happening that morning. Thanks for the info and invite! 

I put 4 small discus fish into this tank two days ago. Anything I should know or be doing at this point other than feeding them?!?!?!?


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Make sure they will become the dominate group in the tank. If the other fish overwhelm them, they will hide a lot and not eat. Make sure you can tell the difference between a sick discus and a timid discus.

---------------------------
My 75 Gallon

Aquabay

[This message was edited by EDGE on Tue February 24 2004 at 09:38 AM.]


----------



## lsuber (Dec 15, 2003)

They are pretty much it, other than bottom feeders (cory's, clown loaches) and two sword-tails that don't ever bother them. I'm not sure I know the different between sick and timid. These are the first I've had, and I'm learning as I go. They do hide a fair amount, but they've only been in the tank for a couple days.


----------

